# whats the oem door speaker size



## 02 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

got a 2002 crew cab frontier with the 6 speaker set up and I trying to figure out what the oem door speaker size is and possibly what the biggest coaxial or triaxial I can fit with out trimming


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Look on Crutchfield's site for sizing info.


----------



## 02 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

*DAAAAAAAAAA*



captain_shrapnel said:


> Look on Crutchfield's site for sizing info.


y didnt I think about that


----------

